# Gefrierbrand !



## bassking (23. Juli 2008)

Hallo Leute.

Jeder Angler steht vor dem Problem, was er mit dem Filet
von gefangenen größeren Speisefischen macht- man will ja nicht
 immer einen großen Fisch auftauen und dann im Ganzen essen.

Da ich etwa 2-3 mal im Jahr eine größere Lachsforelle fange, filettiere ich die im Schnitt etwa 4-5 pfündigen Fische idR. und froste die portionierten Stücke dann.

Ich verwende übliche Gefriertüten aber habe leider häufiger unappetitlichen "Brand" an einigen Filets.

Ein Vakuumiergerät habe ich nicht...sorge aber dafür, dass möglichst wenig Luft im Beutel bleibt.

Frage: ist es gut,den Fisch mit einem gewissenTeil Wasser in der Tüte zu frosten?

Oder erst einfrieren, dann in kaltes Wasser halten, eintüten und so  schützen?

Was macht Ihr gegen Gefrierbrand?

Bassking.


----------



## AlBundy (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Gefrierbrand !*



bassking schrieb:


> ...Was macht Ihr gegen Gefrierbrand?


 
Gefrierbrand entsteht häufig, wenn Luft an das Gefriergut gelangen kann. 
Deine Idee mit dem Wasser im Gefrierbeutel kann auch funktionieren. Probier es einfach aus. Aber so hast du auch mehr Masse was gekühlt werden muss, d.h., der Stromverbrauch wird mehr und insgesamt bekommst du weniger in diene Truhe/Fach.

Meine Empfehlung geht eindeutig zu einem Vakuumiergerät. Damit kannst du Platzsparend einfrieren und da die Beutel zusätzlich verschweißt werden, hast du auch das Problem mit der Luft nicht mehr!
Die Geräte müssen nicht teuer sein um ein vernünftiges Ergebniss zu erzielen. Habe mir vor ein paar Jahren ein Gerät bei Media Markt für ca. 100 € gekauft. Ich bin vollends damit zufrieden! #6


----------



## Schutenpiet (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Gefrierbrand !*

@bassking: pack doch deine frostware in einen gefrierbeutel, drück das ganze in ein wasserbad, aber die Öffnung der Tüte über Wasser, und dann drückt der Wasserdruck die Luft aus der Tüte. Dann oben zu und fertig. 

Peter


----------



## Ralle 24 (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Gefrierbrand !*

Du hast grade die gesamte Vakkumgeräteindustrie in die Pleite getrieben.

Geniale Idee #6


----------



## bassking (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Gefrierbrand !*

Ja, da hat der Ralf Recht- Peter- GENIAL !!!

Vielen Dank...

Bassking.


----------



## aal60 (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Gefrierbrand !*

@bassking,
 ich nehme eine Saugluftpumpe, womit man Luftmatratzen aufpumpen kann. Fische in die Gefrierbeutel.
Die Beutelöffnung mit einem Kabelbinder auf der Tülle anziehen.
Luft absaugen und beim letzten Vakuum saugen, Tülle raussziehen und Kabelbinder gleichzeitig festziehen. 

Übrigens werden grosse Fische glasiert, erst schockgefroren, dann mehre Durchgänge : ins Wasser getaucht und wieder gefroren. So bekommst Du eine Eisschicht rundherum und kannst den Fisch in Alupapier einwickeln.

Gruss
Uwe

p.s. (nicht mehr viel los im FTF)


----------



## bassking (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Gefrierbrand !*

Auch keine schlechte Idee- Uwe, kann es sein, dass Du mir mal eine PM. geschickt hast die letzte Zeit?

Wollte ich drauf antworten- plötzlich war sie weg...mein alter Rechner schuld gewesen - keine Ahnung- finde Sie nicht mehr.

Naja, mein Pech...mit dem FTF. haste aber Recht !

Ist auch irgendwie nervig aufgebaut...

Bassking.


----------



## crazyFish (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Gefrierbrand !*

Bis jetzt habe ich die Luft immer mit meiner Lungeninternen Vakuumpumpe evakuiert. Aber die Idee mit dem Wasserbad hört sich so gut an, die werde ich das nächste Mal, ma testen.


----------



## Hummer24 (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Gefrierbrand !*

Ich empfehle euch Vakuumbeutel zu verwenden, denn normale Haushaltsbeutel sind nicht luftundurchlässig und ziehen wieder Luft - die sehen unterm Mikroskop aus wie ein Sieb; deshalb gibts auch immer Gefrierbrand - zum einschweißen wäre ein richtiges Vakuumiergerät schon zu empfehlen aber ist halt ne Preisfrage...

Gruss Hummer


----------



## bobbl (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Gefrierbrand !*

Was auch geht: Einfach ganz normal einfrieren.
Nach einem Tag kurz rausholen und den Fisch in ein Blitzwasserbad geben, nur ein paar Sekunden.
Dann den Fisch zurück in die Truhe.
Das Wasser gefriert auf dem Fisch ohne, dass er antaut und Luft kommt auch nicht mehr an ihn ran.


----------



## Hummer24 (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Gefrierbrand !*

Ist sicher auch ne Möglichkeit aber halt ein ziemlicher Aufwand, oder?


----------



## karpfenbrausi (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Gefrierbrand !*

Selbst wenn man die "normale" Gefriertüte annähernd luftfrei bekommt, sind die meisten doch so dünn, dass sie ruckzuck ein Löchlein haben, wenn mal was in der Truhe umgelagert wird. Die Tüten für das "richtige" Einschweißen sind deutlich stabiler.
Deshalb und wegen der deutlichen längeren Haltbarkeit finde ich ein Vakuumierer nahezu unentbehrlich. Aktuell gibts ja gerade einen Thread über die Dinger in diesem Unterforum.
Grüße


----------

